# Use mica capacitors legit for pedal building?



## Tennywang (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi all,
Recently, I have it but just notice that they tend to be available with far tighter tolerances than their ceramic disc counterparts.

Never used em in a build before, so I didn’t know if there was anything about their function or how they affect signal/tone that makes them verboten for pedal building?

they are pricey AF but that doesn’t bother me so much


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Pardon my ignorance, but what's a _pedal building_?

A mica capacitor is just another method of manufacturing a capacitor, give the same capacitance and voltage ratings, it should perform just like the ceramic capacitor you mention. Mica capacitors have much better stability over temperatures and are typically well hermetically sealed and will retain their accuracy and low drift over time and temperature much better than other capacitor types. They're also typically more expensive than other types of capacitors.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

johnwill said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what's a _pedal building_?


Stompbox?









Stomp box - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Don't know, just wondered what we were building.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm guessing he's a guitar player but who knows?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

More here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor


----------

